# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  CVS/fibromyalgie?

## marsupilami

Ik ben ten einde raad en hoop hier tips en/of raad te vinden voor mijn probleem want mijn huisarts helpt me niet verder, stuurt me niet door naar een specialist om verdere onderzoeken te doen teneinde EINDELIJK te vinden wat er precies met mij aan de hand is.

Na zelf al heel veel opzoekingswerk te hebben gedaan op het internet op basis van de klachten en symptomen die ik heb, de oorzaken ed, ben ik er bijna van overtuigd dat ik CVS/fybromyalgie kan hebben.

Spierpijnen in het hele lichaam, ochtendstijfheid, enorme constante vermoeidheid, ik slaap heel slecht en onrustig en als ik opsta voel ik me uitgeput. Kan me niet meer herinneren wanneer ik nog een mooie roze tong had... Die slaat geel uit, heb soms aften in mijn keel, soort van scheuren in mijn tong die pijn doen.



De laatste jaren is mijn concentratievermogen heel sterk achteruitgegaan, in die mate dat ik sinds 2006 al tot 4x toe ben ontslagen op het werk doordat ik domme fouten maakte (ik werkte als secretaresse). "je bent er niet bij met je gedachten" kreeg ik dan te horen, of "je kunt het werk blijkbaar niet aan", terwijl ik vroeger in mijn job héél punctueel en georganiseerd kon werken.

Vergeetachtigheid, stemmingswisselingen, tintelend gevoel links onder mijn schouderblad, ik heb het altijd koud, ijskoude voeten en handen die op plaatsen paars uitslaan.

Ik zou zo nog wel even kunnen doorgaan met het opsommen van nog andere klachten, maar laat ik het zo stellen, ik zou evengoed quasi de ganse lijst van klachten kunnen kopiëren en hier plakken die te vinden is bij fibromyalgie...

Uit mijn laatste bloedonderzoek bleek dat mijn cortisol gehalte veel te hoog stond (25,9 terwijl de ref waarden tussen 2,3 en 12,3 liggen), mijn glucose veel te laag (53, ref waarden tss 74 en 109)

De huisarts zei enkel dat dat kwam doordat ik al veel te lang onder constante stress leef en dat dat mijn lichaam is die daar zo op reageert, maw zei hij, je lichaam (bijnierschors) is alles kapot aan het maken... Veel kan je daar niet aan doen, het is het gevolg van die jarenlange stress..

Ik leef idd al jaren met zware stress en veel onverwerkt verdriet en woede, mijn familie heeft me bijna kapot gemaakt door mijn dochter af te pakken van me, heb drie jaar voor haar gevochten maar als iemand de term "Pas Syndroom" kent, dan denk ik daarmee voldoende te hebben gezegd.

Daarnaast zijn er nog andere, talloze zaken gebeurd, en het is zich blijven opstapelen. En ik denk dat het laatste me de das heeft omgedaan want sindsdien zijn alle symptomen en klachten snel beginnen verergeren en toenemen.

Ik ben eind augustus bevallen van een prachtig zoontje. Tijdens mijn zwangerschap begon de relatie met mijn partner al scheef te lopen en voelde ik toen al aan dat het verkeerd ging aflopen, wat ook is gebeurd.

Ook hij heeft ons in de steek gelaten, ik sta er alleen voor en het valt me heel zwaar om er alleen voor te staan met de baby. 

De klachten die opeens weer zo erg werden (vooral oververmoeidheid, zin in niks, plezier in niks, woede aanvallen, paniekaanvallen, etc), die schreef de arts toe aan een soort van depressie. Heb vier verschillende soorten anti depressiva gekregen maar ik verdraag ze niet, ik moet er vreselijk van overgeven en voelde me nog slechter.

Doordat ik zodanig moe was en niet meer kon functioneren zoals het moest kreeg ik dexamfetamine voorgeschreven, wat ik nu al maanden neem. Voor de slaapstoornissen, al jarenlang Lexotan en Stillnoct.

Nu voor die bijkomende klachten zoals spierpijn neem ik dafalgan en voltaren.

Heb een drietal weken dagelijk Neurobion injecties gekregen, heb zelf gezegd dat ik dit niet meer wilde want had meer dan 2000 van waarde vitamine B12!

Ik heb hier een volledige apotheek liggen! Taurine pillen van 500 mg waarvan ik er zoveel mag nemen als ik wil, maar die geen enkel effect hebben, brouwsels van effedrine, caffeïne, etc waar ik vlammenste koppijn van krijg, kortom, ik slik alles maar voel me steeds slechter en slechter.

Ik ben nog maar 39 maar heb al heel veel zware klappen gehad in mijn leven, mijn huisarts weet dat en toch laat hij geen verdere onderzoeken doen om te weten wat er met mij aan de hand is.

Een andere arts heeft mij een voorschrift gegeven om een nmr scan te laten doen van de hyppocampus.

Ik ben echt wanhopig, waar of bij wie kan ik terecht om te laten onderzoeken of het CVS/fybromyalgie is dat ik heb?

Niemand neemt dit serieus, "de gevolgen van chronische stress", "je moet anders gaan leven"... tja, das makkelijk gezegd, ondertussen loop ik soms dagen krom van de pijn en kan ik het leven echt niet meer aan...

----------


## dotito

Hallo marsupilami,

Wat erg jou situatie te lezen...en zeker dat ze je nu in de steek bent gelaten! Die mannen hé....gelukkig zijn ze zo ni allemaal!

Ik heb alles gelezen wat je schreef, wat een hele boterham zeg. Ook ik sukkel al een hele lange tijd met verschrikkelijk moe zijn en veel pijn(rug). Jou klachten klinken mij bekend in de oren! Ook ik sukkel al jaren met die symptomen. Ook mijn huisarts neemt me nooit ernstig als ik zeg.... dat ik het ni meer aankan, of dat ik heel moe ben. Heb ook al heel veel dokters gezien. Dan zegt ze van ja, dat komt van je medicatie pijnmedicatie, bètablokkers, en depakine.voort ect.... 

Ook ik heb al veel AD geslikt geslikt enkele jaren geleden omdat het psch. niet meer ging. Maar ik had daar niet veel baat bij, kon ni tegen die bijwerkingen. Door ik nog werkte moest ik toch blijven functioneren. Toen ik een burn-out kreeg en rugklachten. Dit word veel aan een mens gezegd dat ze het leven ni meer aankunnen!!Typische...


Ik kan heel goed begrijpen hoe jij u eigen voelt, en denk veel hier van ons op dit forum kunnen daar ook van meespreken. Natuurlijk van chronische stress kan je ook veel krijgen, je moet daar ni van verschieten. Heb iemand gekend die van de stress een hartaanval kreeg. Ik ben iemand die ook redelijk wat stress heeft, heeft te maken met mijn epilepsie. Vroeger was het heel erg, dan was het beter, en nu al een tijdje weer slecht  :Frown: 


Wat ik je kan aanraden heb het gisteren ook maar van iemand gehoord. En ben die persoon zeer dankbaar (moderator Christel) Is met heel je verhaal naar een endocrinoloog/immunoloog gaan. Dat is voor mij ook mijn enige hoop, misschien kan het jou ook helpen. Je moet maar eens google bij het topic altijd moe zijn, daar zal je wel wat informatie vinden. Van welke streek ben je??anders doe je het via pm als je het anoniem wil houden. 


Leven is soms ni makkelijk hou moed en weet dat je ni alleen bent met je pijn/verdriet/woede!!

Ik hoor nog wel iets van je


Heel veel beterschap en leef met je mee!


lieve groetjes do



ps:kan zijn dat er wa fouten in staan, maar ben zo moe dus dat moet je er maar bijnemen  :Wink:

----------


## marsupilami

:Smile:  Hey do, dank je wel voor je toffe reactie en begrip!

Ik herken veel van wat je schrijft, het onbegrip, het afgeschilderd worden als "ene zonder ruggegraat" als je teveel blijft herhalen dat je het met je pijn soms niet meer ziet zitten...

Ook ik heb het onlangs nog maar eens mogen horen, van zowel mijn huisarts als die andere arts die ik eens had geraadpleegd, dat alles wat ik nu heb komt door hetgeen ik slik/heb geslikt... hun oplossing? Stop zsm met al die medicatie te slikken en je bent weer kerngezond! Ontspan je, ga gaan sporten, ga een week op reis, etc etc...  :Confused:  (zou je ze op zo'n moment de kop niet inslaan??)

Ja hallo, zonder dexamfetamine kan ik zelfs niet functioneren, laat staan voor mijn zoontje zorgen, boodschappen doen, het huis proper houden, paperassen bijhouden en betalingen opvolgen, het zou dan pas een ramp zijn!

Geen Lexotan? 2 dagen en ik sta op ontploffen! God zij dank heb ik dat nog!

"Luister naar je lichaam, het vraagt rust, doe dat dan ook" Nog zoiets, rust, ok, wie zal het van me overnemen voor al was het maar één week? Wie zal voor de kleine zorgen? Al zo'n uitspraken, daar krijg ik het schijt van, daar ben je niks mee geholpen, integendeel, je maakt je weer kwaad omdat je goed genoeg voelt dat ze je afwimpelen.  :Mad: 

Je zegt dat je ook moest blijven functioneren (in jouw geval voor je werk, wat ik de laatste jaren ook veel heb voorgehad, totdat ik telkens buiten vloog en sindsdien eigenlijk telkens van werkloosheid op ziekenbond vlieg), en daarna een burn out kreeg en rugklachten. Wat wil je, je blijft jezelf tot het uiterste drijven, terwijl je lichaam aan de alarmbel trekt, want men gelooft je niet als je zegt dat je niet meer kan.

Ik blijf het herhalen, een mens zou beter armen en benen breken of bont en blauw geslagen worden, dan pas gelooft men je, want dan ZIEN ze iets. Waar wij over klagen, dat zie je niet zo goed, of het zijn de zwarte wallen onder je ogen, het feit dat je heel teruggetrokken bent, maar dat zal anderen worst wezen...

Het spijt me te lezen van je epilepsie, dat moet idd een serieuze stress factor in je leven zijn...

Ik zal in ieder geval je raad opvolgen en op zoek gaan naar een immunoloog/endocrinoloog. 

Door je tip te lezen herinnerde ik me opeens dat ik rond de eeuwwisseling ook maanden heb lopen sukkelen met overal pijnen, een constante lichte verhoging, een linkeroog dat steeds dieper en dieper kwam te zitten (mijn wenkbrauw bleef maar zakken!) en ik kon geen volledige zin zeggen zonder een paar keer te kuchen, tot grote ergernis van mijn moeder.
"Jij altijd met je zenuwhoest" verweet ze me dan.

Ook toen al hetzelfde probleem, ik was een aansteller, niemand nam me serieus. En maar pijnstillers slikken die geen barst hielpen, naar een chiropractor geweest enkele weken, wat ook nada hielp, en ondertussen bleef dat oog maar kleiner en kleiner worden.

Nu moet je goed luisteren tot waar ik heb moeten gaan om het zover te krijgen dat men mijn klachten serieus nam:

Elke dag trok ik een foto van mijn gezicht en dat hield ik bij in een fotoboekje zodat je de geleidelijke achteruitgang van mijn oog kon zien. De eerste foto was er één van toen ik nog niks had en waar ik perfect twee dezelfde ogen had qua grootte. 

Ik had alle oogartsen hier in de streek afgelopen, overal kreeg ik hetzelfde te horen: "mevrouw, er mankeert niets aan uw oog, U kijkt een beetje teveel in te spiegel volgens mij, niemand heeft twee dezelfde ogen, er is altijd één oog groter dan het ander..."

Op een avond had ik heel hard gehuild en was ik in slaap gevallen, 's ochtends werd ik wakker met mijn linkeroog volledig dicht, gezwollen en blauw, alsof ik er een klop op had gekregen. Ik weer naar de oogarts, met mijn fotoboekje én ditmaal met een oog waar zichtbaar echt iets verkeerd mee was.

WEER kreeg ik hetzelfde te horen, echter ditmaal met de nodige irritatie in haar stem... "het is gewoon een bloedvaatje dat gesprongen is, das al".

Het zat er ineens op voor mij, dat fotoboekje heeft ze naar haar kop geslingerd gekregen en ik zei haar dat als ze me nu niet direct doorstuurde om een CT scan te laten doen dat ik haar bureau ondersteboven ging draaien!

Ik onder de CT scan, twee dagen later het protocol... 7 verschillende mogelijkheden, van een zware ontsteking op het traanklier tot een kankergezwel...

lang verhaal kort, bij een goede oogspecialist gegaan in Brugge, ik moest direct onder het mes voor een biopsie (hebben ze gelijk 3/4 van mijn traanklier weggenomen doordat die volledig kapot was gegaan door de infectie)

Direct daarna een aanvalsdosis medrol gekregen, 64 mg per dag, na enkele weken had ik all een volle maansgezicht en alle andere leuke bijwerkingen...

Biopsie wees uit dat ik oogsarcoïdose had... Wat die kuch betrof, daarvoor naar Leuven, longspecialist, ik had ook al longsarcoïdose...

Jaren heb ik daarvan afgezien, dosissen afbouwen, opeens weer een opstoot en herbeginnen met mega aanvalsdosissen... Gevolg: botontkalking, etc...

Was effe een "kleinigheid" die ik daarstraks was vergeten te vertellen...

13 jaar geleden sloeg mijn immuniteitssysteem dus ook al op hol, vandaar de sarcoïdose... mijn lichaam maakte antistoffen aan tegen zichzelf...

Bedankt voor de steun en we keep in touch!!

----------


## dotito

Ja wat zeg.....moet even bekomen van heel je verhaal he he. Tja je hoort dat toch veel dat mensen ni seurieus worden genomen met hun kwalen/ziektes. Uiteindelijk hebben die dokters daar toch voor gestudeerd. Oké dat ze ni alles kunnen weten huisdokters kan ik begrijpen, maar een patient moet een mens dan alles zelf uitvissen  :Confused: 


Om mijn verhaal kort te vertellen.....ja heb het een beetje moeilijk vandaag  :Frown:  dus schrijf ik het even van me af. Ook ik heb jaren liggen sukkelen en blijven doorwerken met veel pijn in mijn rechterbeen. Van de ene huisarts naar de andere waar ik op d'n duur zonder liegen hé om de 2 dagen 3 weken aan een stuk zat. Toen zij die dokter destijds tegen mij; je hebt last van restless legs. Pillen daarvoor gekregen, om door te blijven werken, daar ik ook toen alleenstaande was met mijn dochter. Ben ik een tijdje verslaafd geweest aan pijnstillers allemaal door die dokter  :Mad:  Heb ik hier nog ni gezegd op MC en ik ben al even lid, toen ook van afgekickt pfff...ni om te lachen hoor  :Frown: vandaar dat ik nu tegen pillen ben. Tenzij het ni anders kan"begrijp me ni verkeerd". 


Die zag mijne kop mij onderzoeken nee  :Mad:  pillen Voorschrijven!!!! a ja dat is makkelijk hé. Alé om verhaal kort te makenen blijven doorwerken op de pillen. Na jaren een inzinking gekregen met gevolg werk kwijt en mijne rug KAPOT  :EEK!:  Heb een half jaar met een krukken gelopen en in verlof was dat bij mij uitgebroken, kan je dat voorstellen. Heb toen nog in de kliniek in Gran Canaria gelegen> dat is ook een heel verhaal dat is voor volgende keer  :Big Grin:  Daar vonden ze ook niets!! Gelukkig heb ik een goede zorgverzekering DKV heb ik wel nodig.


Toen heeft mijne vriend nu mijn ventje naar zijn huisarts gebeld, en die zei die heeft het aan iets aan haar rug. Die dokter had mij nog NOOIT gezien, kende mij niet, en hij wist wat is had, toch straf hé  :Confused:  Ben direct naar hem gegaan en heb de mijne gelaten voor wat het is. Dat is zo'n lieve man die dokter en hij is goed. Vind alleen heel erg dat zijn dochter 1 maand geleden is overleden, Heb ik wel met te doen hoor  :Frown: 


Ik heb ook weinig vertrouwen in dokters gekregen na al die jaren, en vind ook heel erg  :Frown:  wat jij hebt moeten doorstaan met u oog. En dan met u longen en botontkalking ect....man man Is het nu beter of heb je nog veel last? Soms moet ge gewoon zeggen waar het op staat, en hef in eigen handen nemen. Want altijd maar knikken....daar kom je ook ni ver mee!! Zij zullen het geld wel binnen pakken hé.


En jij moet ook zeker naar zo'n specialist gaan, heb daarnet ook gebeld voor een afspraak. Hoop doet leven zeggen ze.....
Awel..... wat je allemaal hebt gekregen kan ik goed aanvoelen en begrijpen. Ik hoop echt voor jou dat je snel een lichtpuntje ziet, en dat er iemand u kan helpen.



En ja zal ni makkelijk voor je zijn u huishouden, voor de kindjes zorgen, vraagt enorm veel energie. Maar luister een beetje naar u lichaam. Dat kwaad zijn kan ik begrijpen, dat is woede van onbegrip dat een mens voelt, maar dat heb ik bij mij al een tijdje een plaats gegeven. Want door mij kwaad te maken.....voel je u nog veel slechter. Het enige wat we kunnen doen is aanvaarden en hopen op een beter herstel!!!



Fijne dag nog en moed houden hé  :Smile: 


lieve groetjes do

----------


## christel1

Marsipulamie, 
Ik denk dat je hoogdringend eens op bezoek moet gaan bij een deftige endocrinoloog die vertrouwd is met auto immuumziektes. 
Volgens mij als ex cvs en FM patiënte denk ik dat je immuumsysteem volledig naar de knoppen is van de hoge dosissen cortisone of corticoïden die je al moeten slikken hebt. 
En naar ik lees heb je blijkbaar ook al veel universitaire ziekenhuizen en andere ziekenhuizen gedaan in België dus veronderstel ik dat je in ons apenlandje woont. 
Bij mij is ook alles begonnen in 1995 met een zware griep en een begin van een longontsteking, daarbij ook mijn 1ste dosis medrol gekregen. 
In mei van 1996 na een zware verhuis waarbij ik ook nog in ploegen werkte aan de NMBS heb ik een zware longontsteking gekregen en een megadosis cortisone, 124 mg per dag en daarbij 2 soorten antibiotica en ook met de nevenwerkingen zoals volle maansgezicht en daarna spierdystrofie, mijn spieren waren volledig afgebroken in mijn benen en ik kon soms niet meer op mijn benen staan dus. 
Ik ben dan eigenlijk altijd ziek gebleven, de ene verkoudheid, bronchitis, longontsteking was nog niet genezen en de andere kwam er al aan... zo ben ik jaren blijven aanmodderen, ook slechte relatie gehad met alle gevolgen vandien. 
In 2002 blaasoperatie, een jaar daarna galblaasverwijdering, een jaar daarna wiplash, van mijn trap gedonderd en op mijn nek terechtgekomen, en dat heeft bij mij de doorslag gegeven. Mijn nek is volledig versleten en mijn onderrug ook... .
Ik heb toen ook fybro gekregen, heel veel pijn, ontstekingen in heel mijn lichaam maar geen enkele dokter nam het serieus. En daarboven op viel ik constant in slaap, overal echt waar, zelfs achteraan op de moto... en toen heeft mijn kiné me gezegd dat ik waarschijnlijk CVS zou kunnen hebben. 
Via via ben ik toen bij Dr Coucke terecht gekomen, endocrinoloog, internist en geriater en gespecialiseerd in auto immuumziektes zoals CVS wat hij eigenlijk een pot nat noemt van alle ziektes waar ze geen naam kunnen op kleven maar die wel veroorzaakt worden door een aanzienlijke hoeveelheid infecties, virussen en andere zaken in het bloed. 
Door middel van een maagledigingstest en nog andere onderzoeken, 24 uurs urine en bloedafname, ook luchtstalen van mijn longen enzo zijn dan alle oorzaken aan het licht gekomen.
Mijn bloed was 1 grote infectie haard geworden, ik had van alles te veel of te weinig en ik was uitgehongerd ook al woog ik meer dan nu maar mijn maag werkte niet meer. Dus aan de voedingsbaxters gedurende bijna 2 jaar 's nachts thuis, en in het ziekenhuis elke maand gammaglobulines, vit B12 en magnesiumbaxters gekregen ook antibiotica en anti virusremmers tegen herpes wat echt overdreven in mijn bloed zat. 
En hij heeft me erdoor gehaald, ik leef nu terug, ik neem geen pijnmedicatie meer, heb nooit anti-depressiva willen nemen omdat ik niet depressief was maar wel ziek maar geen enkele dokter wou dit inzien, ze zochten naar iets waar ze niet moesten naar zoeken en ipv de oorzaak aan te pakken keken ze alleen maar naar wat ik niet had, depressie.... 
Ik heb nu zijn boek gelezen, de CVS mythe van Dr Coucke, verkrijgbaar bij de standaard boekhandel, dus moest ik van jou zijn, ga dat boek halen en lees het uit, is het niet in een paar keer dan doe je er maar een paar weken over en duidt alles aan wat er mis is bij jou..... 
Neem al je bloedonderzoeken mee en maak bij hem een afspraak, hij heeft een praktijk in St Gillis Waas en doet ook nog raadplegingen in het St Monica ziekenhuis in Antwerpen, misschien ook nog in Jan Portaels in Vilvoorde maar daar ben ik niet zeker van.... 
Hij kan niet iedereen genezen maar hij zal zoeken tot hij een oorzaak vindt en als hij je kan helpen zal hij het je zeggen, kan hij je niet helpen dan zal hij je doorverwijzen.... 

Het is niet evident, zeker niet als je nog een jong kind hebt, ik zat toen met 2 pubers die niets maar ook niets begrepen van mijn ziek zijn, van een mama die altijd aan het werk was, ik was ook heel perfectionistisch in mijn werk zagen ze een mama die constant sliep of zat te wenen van de pijn.... en ik geloof je als je zegt dat je zo niet verder kan, dat kan ook niet. 

Je hebt hulp nodig en heel dringende hulp en momenteel is het de enige dokter buiten dr Maes maar die werkt niet meer in B en dr De Meirleir maar die is onbetaalbaar voor normale mensen die zich bezig houdt met chronisch vermoeide patiënten en auto immuumziektes. 
Veel succes en als je wil mag je me altijd een PB sturen.... of een mail, mijn gegevens zijn te vinden hoor op dit forum. 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

En brengt uw kind maar eens een weekje bij oma Christel, ben ik nog niet hoor maar zou er wel al oud genoeg kunnen voor zijn dat je eens kan uitrusten....

----------


## fibromark

Hallo marsupilami,
Ik heb zelf circa 20 jaar fibromyalgie door een ongeluk gekregen. De reguliere geneeskunde doet hier niet zo veel mee. Ik ben toen zelf maar op zoek gegaan op internet en kwam uit bij een orthomoleculair geneeskundige. Zij schreef mij supplementen voor en na 20 jaar ben ik enorm verbeterd. De huis arts wou mij tramadol voorschrijven, ik was het hier niet mee eens. Maar ik kreeg steeds meer kwalen en erger ik lag zowat de hele dag op bed. Je wil denk ik wel weten wat een orthomoleculair geneeskundige doet? Zij of hij is gespecialiseerd in voeding en de tekorten in je voeding die bepaalde klachten veroorzaken. Als zij of hij weet wat de klachten zijn krijg je een advies welke supplementen je kunt nemen. Ikzelf gebruik nu alleen nog maar af en toe paracetamol, mijn fibrofog is helemaal weg, mijn trigerpoints zijn ook bijna weg. mijn slaapbehoefte is van 14 uur naar 8 uur gegaan. Het is beslist de moeite waard eens te proberen. Wel jammer is dat je alles zelf moet betalen. Je kunt ook eens googelen op -fibromyalgie supplementen - daar heb ik een heleboel op gevonden. Ik hoop dat je hier iets mee kunt. Groet mark

----------

